# The fate of my Cruze is in your hands..POLL



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

BLACK. You know what they say....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Red - post pics afterwards. There are several storm trooper Cruzen running around - why be the same?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

iKermit..that's funny lol
Obermd..that is true, but the poll results shall decide lol


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Rename your car "KOOLAID"

OH YEAH!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Rename your car "KOOLAID"
> 
> OH YEAH!


Haha I just might but I don't like Fruit Punch lol


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Just to give you an idea of what the red wheels will look like on a Summit White Cruze, we all know what black looks like. Thanks to IROCZILLA for the picture mod lol.


----------



## springer64 (May 14, 2013)

red.. jeez, anything but black. i'm so sick of seeing em. how about jalapeno or lime green with gloss? lol


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

springer64 said:


> red.. jeez, anything but black. i'm so sick of seeing em. how about jalapeno or lime green with gloss? lol


Haha yes a lot of the white Cruzes on here are white and black. I want to keep the red and black theme as much as possible.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

U should have made a "other" option. Black with a red lip!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

EcoTech2.0 said:


> U should have made a "other" option. Black with a red lip!


Ehh..that's all I see where I live..black wheels with a red lip..don't really like it, I like black with red inserts but not the lip. Lol.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Don't let this thread go lol, and vote in the poll it closes tomorrow morning at 9:00 so don't just view it, vote  Thank you guys


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

I talked about doing mine red with the wife and she was like, "I wouldn't ride anywhere with you if you did" lol.... I voted black but I kinda like what you did with the red in that pic.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

caughron01 said:


> I talked about doing mine red with the wife and she was like, "I wouldn't ride anywhere with you if you did" lol.... I voted black but I kinda like what you did with the red in that pic.


Lol nice. And you can thank IROCZILLA he tried to convince me last night but I figured I would leave it up to fellow members lol.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Neck and Neck right now haha


----------



## CruzeN'Idaho (May 31, 2013)

You need the option in your poll of not dipping the wheels at all. 

Never been a fan of the backyard mods to car appearance.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Gotta realize the murdered look is more of a young guys idea of cool.

Some of us still like a bit of 'jewelry' on our cars.

Rob


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

This looks awesome though


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

It'll still get "murdered out" if I do the wheels red I'm dipping the roof, all the chrome, door handles, and spoiler all black..I just want to add a little spark to it. Lol


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

caughron01 said:


> Neck and Neck right now haha


That it is lol.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

CruzeN'Idaho said:


> You need the option in your poll of not dipping the wheels at all.
> 
> Never been a fan of the backyard mods to car appearance.


How is painting you rims a backyard mod I did mine in a million dollar shop lol. 

This is backyard modding.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> How is painting you rims a backyard mod I did mine in a million dollar shop lol.
> 
> This is backyard modding.
> View attachment 14863



Man I gotta have that body kit that is SWEET:bowing:


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

^^^Lol that's too good.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Red! Change it up! I did...oops I said too much already...


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> Red! Change it up! I did...oops I said too much already...


You are kidding right? Lol


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Maybe...


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Orange!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> Maybe...


Haha I swear man


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Mick said:


> Orange!!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


If my cruze was black that'd be a possibility. Lol


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I say black, and here are my reasons:

- We know it works. Others have done it, and it looks great on nearly every color, especially red, black, and white. 
- Worst case, you can always peel it off if you really want to try red.
- Less attention. If I was a cop, red wheels would catch my eyes more than black. 

That said, if you are torn between the two, here's an option. Paint one side red, and the other side black. Then, walk around the car. See which ones you like most, then peel off and re-do the ones you don't like.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I say black, and here are my reasons:
> 
> - We know it works. Others have done it, and it looks great on nearly every color, especially red, black, and white.
> - Worst case, you can always peel it off if you really want to try red.
> ...


I never thought of it that way but I wanted to post the poll to see what you guys decide what would happen, and as for cops they are nosey so of course they'll pay more attention to a car with red wheels than black lol.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> I never thought of it that way but I wanted to post the poll to see what you guys decide what would happen, and as for cops they are nosey so of course they'll pay more attention to a car with red wheels than black lol.


I totally agree with XtremeRevo says. Very good idea. Try a loud red Camaro vs. the red wheels I have more tickets in that car than I have fingers...haha. Poll or not, I haven't seen anyone with red wheels on a white Cruze here, but we all know black works...


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> I totally agree with XtremeRevo says. Very good idea. Try a loud red Camaro vs. the red wheels I have more tickets in that car than I have fingers...haha. Poll or not, I haven't seen anyone with red wheels on a white Cruze here, but we all know black works...


I think I might just do that man, lol and what did you do to your car? Lol


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> What did you do to your car? Lol


Don't worry about it


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> Don't worry about it


Ughh..lol I don't like what's happening..lol, and should I bother getting the predip spray and the spray nozzle?


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Ughh..lol I don't like what's happening..lol, and should I bother getting the predip spray and the spray nozzle?


Hahaha!

No, just make sure the wheels are clean and you'll be good.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> No, just make sure the wheels are clean and you'll be good.


Haha alright sounds good and please don't post pictures of what you did just yet lol! And I'm also jealous of your Camaro lol, that was what I wanted my first car to be lol, but my parents were like no it's too fast lol. So I got stuck with a 1985 Grand Am lol.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Haha alright sounds good and please don't post pictures of what you did just yet lol! And I'm also jealous of your Camaro lol, that was what I wanted my first car to be lol, but my parents were like no it's too fast lol. So I got stuck with a 1985 Grand Am lol.


Why thank you! I would have had a Corvette but my mom said I'd kill myself if that was my first car. So I got the Camaro, same engine, just a heavier car lol. As for pictures I don't plan on posting anything anytime soon so you'll probably be done with your wheels long before that time comes.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> Why thank you! I would have had a Corvette but my mom said I'd kill myself if that was my first car. So I got the Camaro, same engine, just a heavier car lol. As for pictures I don't plan on posting anything anytime soon so you'll probably be done with your wheels long before that time comes.


I wish I had the Camaro honestly lol you are lucky! And I might order what I need in the morning, have you ordered from dipyourcar before, and if you did how long did shipping take?


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> I wish I had the Camaro honestly lol you are lucky! And I might order what I need in the morning, have you ordered from dipyourcar before, and if you did how long did shipping take?


I'm glad I got the Camaro over the Vette too. I can never get rid of that thing. I have not, but I was going to and the only reason I didn't was because shipping was over my budget at the time so I opted for something different.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> I'm glad I got the Camaro over the Vette too. I can never get rid of that thing. I have not, but I was going to and the only reason I didn't was because shipping was over my budget at the time so I opted for something different.


I see I see lol. And how many miles do you have on the Camaro?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

trevor_geiger said:


> I wish I had the Camaro honestly lol you are lucky! And I might order what I need in the morning, have you ordered from dipyourcar before, and if you did how long did shipping take?


I paid $12.99 a can for red.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I paid $12.99 a can for red.


I'm on the website right now and I can get the wheel kit/gloss finish for $66.93 after shipping cost. Now I know you are closer to Florida than I am but how long did shipping take to get it to you?


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> I see I see lol. And how many miles do you have on the Camaro?


About 150k


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> About 150k


Dang and still running good? Is it all original? Like motor from '88?


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Dang and still running good? Is it all original? Like motor from '88?


Runs strong. Has mods but all original as far as motor. Few goodies. I have old vidz on YouTube but nothing of what it can do now. Tranny is going out, probably gonna convert to a T56 soon.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> Runs strong. Has mods but all original as far as motor. Few goodies. I have old vidz on YouTube but nothing of what it can do now. Tranny is going out, probably gonna convert to a T56 soon.


It'll be nice man, I'm a sucker for a Camaro..'67 I drool lol..


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

trevor_geiger said:


> I'm on the website right now and I can get the wheel kit/gloss finish for $66.93 after shipping cost. Now I know you are closer to Florida than I am but how long did shipping take to get it to you?


I'm further not by much lol but like a week

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I'm further not by much lol but like a week
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Dang really? Well then I guess I'll order it tomorrow lol, I wish you could choose different shipping options lol.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

caughron01 said:


> I talked about doing mine red with the wife and she was like, "I wouldn't ride anywhere with you if you did" lol.... I voted black but I kinda like what you did with the red in that pic.


Sounds like something my GF would say...


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

^^lol mine already says that


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

When it comes to cars "some" chicks just don't understand.....My wife thinks car personalizing is a waste, I just tell her it makes it my own. Notice though I did say some not all....don't want to offend any female car enthusiasts here.


----------



## ourwolfden (Jun 10, 2013)

And here I am worrying my hubby is going to veto all the fun things I want to do to our Cruze!


----------

